# Who/What Are Your Comedy Heroes/Shows



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just thought it would be good to see what makes you guys and gals laugh  Some of the hilarious comments that get posted on here prove that most of us seem to have a fairly well developed sense of humour. The only programmes I ever seem to watch (when I can drag myself away from here!) are either comedy or sci-fi,....always have been, always will be. Personal favourites include all the early stuff like 'Steptoe','Are You being served', 'Ello, Ello', Rising Damp' etc. right up to more recent offerings such as 'The Fast Show', 'The League of Gentlemen', 'Armstrong and Miller' etc. I also enjoy some of the comedy panel shows such as 'Mock the Week' (loosely based on, and written by the team behind the brilliant 'Who's Line is it Anyway') and my personal favorite, QI. So......(he says in a Harry Enfield 'Stavros' voice) " Cam on Matey-peeps, le's see what is your fave comedy progs and peeps, innit"............ :toot:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I must admit that I struggle with modern comedy ... I often find myself wondering if it is me :lol: or is it television producers who are so out of touch with the majority of the population? It is probably me :sadwalk:

Vintage: -

Dad's Army

Till Death Us Do Part

Steptoe and Son

On The Buses

Fawlty Towers

Yes Minister

It Ain't Half Hot Mum

Porridge

Rising Damp

The Likely Lads

More recent:

One Foot In The Grave

Blackadder

Men Behaving Badly

Absolutely Fabulous

I also used to enjoy "The Comedians" and Dave Allen

I guess I am just a simple sort of guy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is my mix of real and fictional comedy heroes (probably an incomplete list, but I'm going to do it quickly):

Alexie Sayle (particularly his 'Stuff' series).

Andy Milonakis

Simon Munnery

Fry & Laurie

Beavis & Butthead

Blackadder (the entire cast)

Benny Hill

Harry Hill

Charlie Brooker (his old 'TV Go Home' web site was awesome though even his 'serious' TV shows have enough comedy still to count here I think)

Chris Morris (genius)

Count Duckula

Nick Park (for the original Creature Comforts film, though not for the billion tedious spin-offs)

Duckman

Family Guy

Father Ted

Garth Marenghi's Dark Place (particularly Matt Berry and Rich Fulcher, although Richard Ayoade was also brilliant in that, ...and look out for cameos by the artists Nobel & Silver).

Happy Tree Friends

Harvey Birdman

Home Movies

Kenny Everett

Lee & Herring

Lenny Henry (in the 80s)

Peter Serafinowicz

The Young Ones

The IT Crowd

Victor Lewis-Smith

WonderShowzen

edit: Straight away I can see a few things I've missed, but screw it, that will do :lookaround:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Viv Stanshall

Obviously his work with the Bonzos but also Sir Henry at Rawlinson's End.

He even used to do practical jokes in public with Keith Moon, the two having an argument in a high street tailor over a pair of trousers culminating in said trousers being torn in half whereupon a one-legged customer (actor hired by Stanshall) enters the shop and declares "just what I was looking for"

Sadly missed


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am going with John, very few current comedy shows/ comedians ever make me smile never mind actually laugh. I think fondly of old old shows like Steptoe and Son that did make me laugh and I think what's missing is "empathy". I don't think I have liked a UK sit-com since they were PC'd and Benny Hill was excommunicated. I loathe "matey" stuff like Only Fools & Horses, Bottom and Men Behaving badly. I do enjoy well written US stuff Like Seinfeld and I like silly stuff like Laurel & Hardy.

Harry Hill is a hit & miss guy, always a good thing IMO, he can occasionally make me laugh.

I like Johnny Casson, he can make me laugh without using any swear words or smut. He is funny before he opens his mouth.

Emo Philips can easily make me laugh, although when he cut his hair and looked normal, he wasn't funny anymore. :dontgetit:

"People come up to me and say, "Emo, do people really come up to you?"

"I was walking down fifth avenue today and I found a wallet, and I was gonna keep it, rather than return it, but I thought: well, if I lost a hundred and fifty dollars, how would I feel? And I realized I would want to be taught a lesson."

"My girlfiend said to me in bed last night' 'you're a pervert' I said......................... 'that's a big word for a girl of nine'."

PS I've regularly seen funnier guys in Covent Garden than you ever see on TV.

*
*


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

For me:-

Laurel and Hardy

Crazy Gang

Norman Wisdom

Spike Milligan

The Goons

Billy Connoly

Peter Kaye (It's a Northern thing!)

and of course....

Boris Johnson  (but he's not trying to be funny!)

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I would have to agree with the general concensus at the moment....that the more vintage shows were funnier. A lot more thought seemed to go into them, and they relied on clever inuendo and double entendre to get laughs, (Benny Hill, Morecambe and Wise et al) rather than than relying on full on sexual references or swearing as is more the (lazy writing) trend today. Tixntox had Billy Connoly in his list, and he always makes me laugh...in fact one of the funniest things I've ever seen was his 'Saturday newspaper adverts' routine from An Audience with Billy Connely (one of the early ones) about DIY hairtrimmers and incontinence knickers. I laughed so much I nearly karked it...unlike that poor bloke who did actually laugh himself to death watching an episode of the Goodies!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, some of them have already been mentioned, Allo Allo for instance. I would add "Fawlty Towers" and "Monty Python's Flying circus". I remember that I didn't miss a single episode of "Black Adder" also.

...and every single George Carlin's HBO special. You could watch them all on youtube no long ago, so perhaps you still can. Best stand up comidian of all times IMHO.










I like this guy also..

Eddie Izzard on Brit films:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Emo Philips can easily make me laugh, although when he cut his hair and looked normal, he wasn't funny anymore. :dontgetit:
> 
> "People come up to me and say, "Emo, do people really come up to you?"
> 
> ...


Also like Emo. Another classic - 'Saw a guy the other day who had two artificial legs - but real feet! :notworthy:

Like Lenny Bruce, early Billy Connolly and modern Red Dwarf and Family Guy.

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

MarkF said:


> "People come up to me and say, "Emo, do people really come up to you?"


Ahahahaha. That's brilliant. Hadn't heard it before. 

See also: "Once I put instant coffee in the microwave and went back in time."


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

These two are classical:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Most of them are already covered - but The Goones Show (although I'm too young)

A US comic Jackie Mason My link

PS anyone know of lnks to Goon shows - MP3 downloads -- free Huhum

Oh yes and this oldie always made me laugh My link


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

lee and herring

it crowd

mighty boosh (series 1 and 2)

garth merenghys dark place

anything with chris morris in brass eye ,day today .

steven wright

stuart lee (best stand up currently working at the moment)

bill bailey

harry hill

mark thomas

big train

green wing

rhod gilbert

i do prefer modern comedy definatly apart from peter kaye and that **** michael mcintyre ive seen funnier binmen than those two.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No fans of "The Office" in here? Took me a while to tune into that one but I think it was a brilliant show.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Bill Hicks

Henry Rollins

The Young Ones

Peter Cook

Porridge

Sean lock

Rising Damp


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Tommy Cooper, Dave Allen, The Kenny Everett Show, Not the Nine O'clock News, Harry Enfield, Mary Whitehouse Experience, Black Adder all great, but The Fast Show's my favourite.

Apart from the stars of the above, Bill Bailey & Franky Boyle Spring to mind as very funny individuals & I love Ricky Gervais's solo shows & Peter Kays too.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

how could i forget about derek and clive the funniest thing ever ,i can recite ad nauseum word for word .


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> lee and herring
> 
> it crowd
> 
> ...


Excellent choice!

Except for Mark Thomas whom I find annoying. Certainly agree with you about Stuart Lee. ('A coffee, ...and a naan.')


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I like a broad spectrum: Laurel and Hardy, Harold Lloyd, Buster Keaton from the black and white era; Stanley Baxter, Dick Emery and another vote for Dave Allen from the sixties/seventies, through 'Flattery Owls', Blackadder, Gordon Kaye, 'Not Going Out', 'The Thick of it' right up to 'The Big Bang Theory', which in my opinion is unmissable - sad I know.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

sparky the cat said:


> Most of them are already covered - but The Goon Show (although I'm too young)


Waaaaay before my time too but absolutely legendary - Spike Milligan led the way for so much of what was to come later - a true original.

I'd recommend anyone who likes him read his WWII war memoirs starting with http://en.wikipedia....Downfall_(book)

Manages to be mad / funny / fascinating / tragic all in one.



jaslfc5 said:


> I do prefer modern comedy definitely apart from peter kaye and that **** michael mcintyre ive seen funnier binmen than those two.


Uggh agree totally these people are cringe worthy - If I go on holiday and hear Pete Kaye blaring out of another pub terrace TV....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Many shows/people that I have enjoyed over the years have been covered. Off the top of my head, I'll add French and Saunders as well as Mitchell and Webb. Oh, did anyone mention Frankie Howerd?

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Mitchell and Webb.


Oh yes, definitely them.

David Mitchell is basically me. I don't think he's ever said anything with which I have disagreed, ever.

He's bothered by logical inconsistency. He turns his nose up at people who use 'like' as a conjunction. He is also resigned to being single.

If two heterosexual men could become married to each other, then I think David Mitchell & I could make each other very happy.


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

I think this seems like a good opportunity as any to post the greatest line ever said in a TV show.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

My current favorite is Louie on the FX network. :yes:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

MattG said:


> I think this seems like a good opportunity as any to post the greatest line ever said in a TV show.


nearly there but i think this just pips it to the post!:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

handlehall said:


> Viv Stanshall
> 
> Obviously his work with the Bonzos but also Sir Henry at Rawlinson's End.
> 
> ...


Ah... a true connoissuer... I honestly thought I was the only person who appreciated Vivian Stanshall. To me the all time killer line came in Sir Henry at Rawlinson's end where the butler was described as "Scrotum, the wrinkled retainer"...

And who can ever forget Spike Milligan's Pakistani Dalek in (I think) Q9... Some would now consider that racist but not me.

The modern crop of comedians don't do much for me - they all rely too much on Lenny Bruce's pioneering use of bad language, but I do rather like Al Murray's pub landlord character and I also like Bill Bailey, whoise clever use of music makes his act so very different from the rest.

Rob


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

The League of Gentlemen

The Office

The Mighty Boosh

The Young Ones

I'm Alan Partridge

South Park

One Foot In The Grave

The Golden Girls

Brass Eye

The Ricky Gervais Show

Stand-up: Jethro, Roy Chubby Brown, Ricky Gervais,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Tommy Cooper

Les Dawson

the only modern stuff that has me laughing out loud in Family Guy and Top Gear 

not certain what that says about me


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave Gorman is mighty good - its nice that he tells a story and takes you on his journey with him, not that there is anything wrong with quickfire one liners like frankie boyle

Link its a bit long but the build up is class (some choice language included mind...)


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

pg tips said:


> Les Dawson


A great man. I remember him with profound fondness.



rolexgirl said:


> I'm Alan Partridge


:yes:

Steve Coogan is possibly the greatest comedy character actor ever.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Pineapple Dance Studio?

Not strictly comedy but by God, it made me laugh.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Almost forgot...... try u tubing "Hector Brocklebank - Fash".

Made me chuckle after watching the fishermen on the telly! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

I cant believe not a single mention of Vic Reeves and Bob Mortimer....the modern Morcambe and Wise

Not to everyones taste, but I think its brill......now in the pub singer style...unforgettable!! :lol:


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

If he hasn't had a mention then i would vote for Bob Monkhouse, saw him live and he was one of the sharpest, smartest comics i have ever seen, and i have been to Mike Read, Jimmy Carr, Peter Kaye, Rod Gilbert and a few others.

The only comic that made me laugh as much as Bob was Jimmy Carr. Bob live was not like he was on TV with scripted, cheesy gags, he was sharp, invited the audience to heckle and he had every comeback in the book.....I'm 38 and when i saw him i was around 25 ish and had to be dragged along as i thought it was going to be awful, best comedy night i have had the privilege to see.

Honest!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

How quickly we all have got bored with Little Britian....

Paul Merton's wit is still lightning

Tommy Cooper can make me laugh by just looking at the camera

And if I think of Del falling through the gap in the bar I still smile

Modern stuff - Family Guy, Flight of the Conchords, Peep show, IT Crowd all work for me.

And the Royle Family - far too true to life but funnier because of it.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i agree cartoons these days are some of the funniest programs on tv and employ some of the best comedy writers around.family guy and robot chicken.if you havent seen their star wars rip offs look them up they are brilliant.

armando ianucci is a genius, basically he has had his fingers in everything that has been funny on our screens since the 90's culminating in the brilliant in the loop and the thick of it .malcolm tucker is a hero of mine so much so he is my avatar.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> And the Royle Family - far too true to life but funnier because of it.


In the same vain, 'Early Doors'. I think it was made by the same team. Has the right mix of laugh out loud comedy, and tear to the eye drama. Brilliant.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

much of it has been covered but yes classics like Dads Army, Porridge, Rising Damp,The Young Ones , one episode of Bottom sticks out in my mind I think it was called 'The Gas Man Cometh', also had a lot of time for the very funny but grotesque League of Gentlemen.

For sketch shows definately M&W, The Fast Show and of course R&M many episodes favourite characters Tom Fun the episode where Vic gets into the seaside dancing monkey attraction





 ....absolutely hilarious...just watch it on U tube, The Club was pretty good as a series within the show with Kinky John...now I am gonna have to get the old DVD's out!

Nearly forgot the Stotts meet Caprice


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Almost forgot any of the Mulligan & O'Hare sketches on Reeves & Mortimer, just watch them all...sureal classics


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Dave O said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > And the Royle Family - far too true to life but funnier because of it.
> ...


Nana was a funny character.

"Look Barbara! 'Eat Me Dates!'"

Classic.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

rolexgirl said:


> Nana was a funny character.
> 
> "Look Barbara! 'Eat Me Dates!'"
> 
> Classic.


+1 for the Royle Family......Classics from the Wales caravan trip...

Dave getting told off by Denise for fancying the sat-nav girl and "There's no chip pan!"


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Reeves and Mortimer, both of them. You can't have one without the other.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Last of the summer wine?


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

'How much? That's almost an arm full.'

And another vote for he Royle Family.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

As this is a thread resurrection I'll join in, Bob Monkhouse http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Monkhouse

He was as sharp as a razor, imo. Quick to respond, but never truly derogatory, a lightening whit.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As this thread has now just come back to light, I'll add The Inbetweeners.....which I don't think was around when I started this off....Oh, and Russell Howard's good news.....not forgetting Celebrity juice.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Still love the old classics. Will Hay. Marx Brothers the old Ealing comedies & anything with Margaret Rutherford....


----------

